# Franco Kernel Settings



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

What kind of settings are people running using Franco's nightlies? I see a lot, and I mean a lot of people getting good battery life with them and I am wondering what settings people are running, governors, voltage, schedulers, etc.. and of course which ROM.

Thanks.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm using 1350 Max 700 min, hot plug enabled, conservative governor, and the voltages from apex kernel. I get great battery life and performance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

Up until 2 hours ago i ran just 700/1200 conservative with hotplug and i really good battery life. someone told me to download No Frills and chnage the i/o schedular to Deadline, but i didnt notice a BIG smoothness difference so i changed back w/ Franco 14.4 and AKOP 21 i get 6500 antutu with 1200max, and 7000 with 1350max. pretty goot imo


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Just keep default settings and turn on hotplug.


----------



## GeekMcLeod (Jan 10, 2012)

Read my signature for the ROM used. I have been getting more than a days worth of battery life and it is awesome.

GSM Galaxy Nexus -- AOKP21 -- franco.Kernel14.4


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

GeekMcLeod said:


> Read my signature for the ROM used. I have been getting more than a days worth of battery life and it is awesome.
> 
> GSM Galaxy Nexus -- AOKP21 -- franco.Kernel14.4


Cmon now! Lets see some screen on time. I could get 2 days if i left data off and never turned on my screen.


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

Natemz said:


> Just keep default settings and turn on hotplug.


Yeperdoodle. That's all I do and I actually find it snappier then if you overclock to 1350

Edit: That might just be because my phone sucks though....but I know Francisco tweaked his kernal to go between the 700 and 1200 slots exclusively, so any tweaking of that can give some weird results. I used to have it at 350-1350 since that seems like the optimal settings for most kernals but I found it much worse for performance/battery life. Now I just let Franco do his thing and trust whatever settings he sets.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

zeuswsu said:


> Yeperdoodle. That's all I do and I actually find it snappier then if you overclock to 1350


Overclocking doesnt do much IMO


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks guys for your responses. I really appreciate it. Going to give his latest build a try with the default settings and hot plug with this tranquil ice rom. Thanks guys .

The God of heaven and earth greatly desires you. Turn and come to Jesus


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Why 700 minimum? Why not 320?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

wera750 said:


> Why 700 minimum? Why not 320?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It seems weird, but just try it. I think you'll like the results. He has the 700 and 350 at similar voltages so the difference in battery life isn't much unless you are reading books on your phone. But who does that?


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

The latest nightly doesn't have hot plug. Anyone have the nightly before it?

Nm I see its in his app.

The God of heaven and earth greatly desires you. Turn and come to Jesus


----------



## hurld (Nov 27, 2011)

Is anyone having their phone use the 920 on francos, mine just switches between deep sleep, 700, & 1200 on codename 1.2.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have had the best luck running 350-920 on interactive with hot plug enabled and the 350 slot undervolted (to 750). I have gotten roughly 16 hrs on a single charge with 2-2.5 hrs screen on time.

Last night I bumped back up to 1.2 and undervolted to 1100 which is what my 920 slot is running at and we'll see.

By the way I am running AOKP b21

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

hurld said:


> Is anyone having their phone use the 920 on francos, mine just switches between deep sleep, 700, & 1200 on codename 1.2.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


If you're using the conservative governor that would be why. Conservative strictly goes between the highest and lowest frequencies. Try using interactive if you want scaling through all the levels

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Overclocked, undervolted - interactive - hotplug enabled, totaly stable.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm running at 350 minimum and 1200 at maximum, conservative governor and hotplug enabled. I had it at 700 minimum the last few days, but for some reason, 700 was on for about an hour, while the rest was deep sleep. Something was obviously keeping my phone up but I couldn't pin-point exactly what app it was. Then, today I switched to minimum of 350 and what do you know; the battery is slowly draining and deep sleep is the most of what's going on.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Franco #14.4 - Conservative 700 - 1200 w/ hotplug, undervolted to 975, 1050, 1175 (800 for 350mhz & 1300 for 1350mhz, when I use them) on GummyNex 0.7.0. My settings in my signature.

















Edit: Dang! Sorry they're so big, I just posted from tapatalk...


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

That is excellent screen time. Amazin

The God of heaven and earth greatly desires you. Turn and come to Jesus


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Eli said:


> I'm running at 350 minimum and 1200 at maximum, conservative governor and hotplug enabled. I had it at 700 minimum the last few days, but for some reason, 700 was on for about an hour, while the rest was deep sleep. Something was obviously keeping my phone up but I couldn't pin-point exactly what app it was. Then, today I switched to minimum of 350 and what do you know; the battery is slowly draining and deep sleep is the most of what's going on.


How can I determine what is keeping my phone awake?

The God of heaven and earth greatly desires you. Turn and come to Jesus


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Pleirosei said:


> How can I determine what is keeping my phone awake?
> 
> The God of heaven and earth greatly desires you. Turn and come to Jesus


You can go into your battery settings and check what is high on percentages. But, if it's an app, then it might be a little more tricky to pin-point which one it is.

In my situation, Android OS was the highest percentage.

What I eventually did was start from scratch, did a fresh install and only restored the apps that I used on a daily basis. That helped a lot.

You have CPU spy installed?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

since the new kernel (15)...I've been on 750-1000 and cfq/interactive. thats been awesome for me. that got me 17 hours with 3 hours of screen time last night. I promised myself weeks ago that I would try out faux's kernel, so that's what I'm doing today....but considering that I've lost 13% in the last 1.5 hours, I have a feeling that I'll be back with Franco in the morning. might let it stick for another day.....but I really like Franco's work
Sent from my etch a sketch.


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Eli said:


> You can go into your battery settings and check what is high on percentages. But, if it's an app, then it might be a little more tricky to pin-point which one it is.
> 
> In my situation, Android OS was the highest percentage.
> 
> ...


I do not have it installed. Should I?

The God of heaven and earth greatly desires you. Turn and come to Jesus


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Pleirosei said:


> I do not have it installed. Should I?
> 
> The God of heaven and earth greatly desires you. Turn and come to Jesus


I suggest you should. It's free and it'll show you if you're phone is going into deep sleep or not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Eli said:


> I suggest you should. It's free and it'll show you if you're phone is going into deep sleep or not.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


OK I will do so. Thanks

The God of heaven and earth greatly desires you. Turn and come to Jesus


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

Would anyone happen to have a link to 13.1? I'm on 15.2 right now but I've heard so many good things about 13.1 that I want to try it.


----------



## Brohan76 (Feb 4, 2012)

I am new to the Galaxy Nexus, coming from the original Droid. Last night I installed Bugless Beast 1-22, as well as radios from 4.0.4, which was a great improvement. A bit ago I installed Franco 15.2 kernel. How do I change options of the kernel that others are? Is this done in the phone menus somewhere?

Thank you.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Brohan76 said:


> I am new to the Galaxy Nexus, coming from the original Droid. Last night I installed Bugless Beast 1-22, as well as radios from 4.0.4, which was a great improvement. A bit ago I installed Franco 15.2 kernel. How do I change options of the kernel that others are? Is this done in the phone menus somewhere?
> 
> Thank you.


it could be in the ROM settings (usually in the setting menu, probably under performance) I have seen frequencies on all 3 ROMs i have tried but only one had voltages. so i downloaded SET CPU and as long as the kernal allows (Franco's kernal does) there will be a new option in Set CPU for voltages.

you can also try his app, i have not done it yet, but i would assume you can enable all these settings through his app.


----------



## kronusx12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Just buy his app. It's cheap, supports him and works beautifully. Tons of settings plus it downloads and flashes updates straight from app.
Plus, he has had the best kernel available since day 1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithabeard (Aug 26, 2011)

Is running the CPU at 700 minimum all the time safe for the CPU? Idk much about oc'ing and cpus besides they make phones zippy. But to me always having the phone oc'ed seems like it would overwork it eventually and then explode. Just wondering

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Franco #14.4 - Conservative 700 - 1200 w/ hotplug, undervolted to 975, 1050, 1175 (800 for 350mhz & 1300 for 1350mhz, when I use them) on GummyNex 0.7.0. My settings in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your recommendations.


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

edsped said:


> Would anyone happen to have a link to 13.1? I'm on 15.2 right now but I've heard so many good things about 13.1 that I want to try it.


I keep finding myself reverting to 13.1. It's been hands-down the best release thus far. Best battery life and stability I've had.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

